# Walther PPQ M2



## Bigbites

Hey Walther fans.. I am a brand new Pistol Owner and I made the PPQ M2 my first investment.

I seem to have decided to jump in the tank at the worst possible time since prices and availability are so out of wack..but I couldn't wait any longer.

I have yet to shoot the gun.. I just brought it home yesterday .. but I am absolutely giddy about putting some rounds through it. I did as much homework on the purchase as I could with out making my eyes bleed and I didn't find much bad about it other than some people were pissy about the new mag eject button placement. I was leaning heavily towards a Glock as my first acquisition as most of my (short) hand gun experience has been with the G19... but since I can't seem to find a Gen4 in 9mm ANYWHERE.. I saw and tried out the Walther PPQ.

Most of the positive reviews say it's got a lot of Glock qualities but it's even better..and Im hoping it will prove that way for me.

Anyone out there Own or shoot the M2's yet? Curious of your review if you have anything to say.


----------



## paratrooper

I haven't, but a friend of mine has had one now for a few months. 

He's a very discerning shooter and he says he's happy with it. That speaks volumes for the gun. 

Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Bigbites

Thanks Paratrooper.. I played hookie from work today and put a box of rounds through it at the range. It feels great and shoots straight!

I love my choice so far!


----------



## MAWGAC

No preference on an M2, but I have an M1 and absolutely love it. The very first time I fired it, it gave a nice 5-6 in goruping at 25 yards (for a firearm that I have never fired before, I think that is pretty good). It has only gotten better the more I use it.


----------



## Bigbites

Maw I had similar exp...I even saved my target lol


----------



## youngvet24

Bigbites me and you are in the same boat. My first handgun is also gonna be the walther PPQ M2. Ive read more in the last 2 weeks than i have most of my life lol. But i gotta wait for the gun store to order it online and get it shipped. Im pretty stoked though


----------



## Kennydale

I am sort of lost as to why the PPX (.40S&W) holds 14 rounds (Economy Walther) and the PPQ holds 11( and that's their premium firearm?)


----------



## Tuefelhunden

PPQ is a good platform. But coming out with the M2 that takes it's own proprietary magazines not the M1, P99, Baby Eagle however was an error. Mechanically I understand why. I also get the mag button versus dual paddles option (although I prefer the paddles) but not the proprietary mag's without supplying said mags to the market for sale and at the same time making M1 PPQ variants all but extinct for purchase I don't get. Just when Walther was starting to gain some momentum in in the US. Hopefully they will get magazine supply up to speed. Owners of other platforms with drawers full of magazines for their Glock's, Sig's, etc. who are interested in this model are going to be a tough sell until supply catches up. I have also heard that the raised area surrounding the magazine button on the M2's is pretty pronounced and can cause some hand discomfort issues but that is going to be subjective as we all have different sized hands obviously. Food for thought for those contemplating getting one. It's crossed my mind but these issues make my P99 the better bet for me.


----------



## cobra6

Great gun, great group @ 25 yds, it will take a few rounds to get away from the double taps


----------



## Scorpion8

I've got an M2 also. Don't compare it to "Glock-like" qualities because that is a slap-of-disrespect to the gun. It's better. Better grip, less slab-like, better trigger. Mine shoots as well as I can shoot it and is very accurate. I shoot mine almost as well as my HiPowers, which are the best, most natural shooting pistol ever (IMHO).


----------



## GCBHM

Actually, no. The Walther is not better than the Glock. It is totally up to the shooter, but Glock owns more of the market than Walther ever will. Like every other major manufacturer, Walther produces a polymer striker fire pistol b/c of the success of Glock, so I would think since it follows the Glock, Glock has earned the respect it gets. 

Now, I think the Walther PPQ is a fine weapon, and had it on my list to purchase until I shot the HK VP9. I just liked the trigger better, but they look and feel very much the same otherwise. Although HK was the first to produce a polymer striker fire pistol, it went away from it for nearly 40 years b/c the concept just never really caught on, until Gaston Glock entered the scene. As I said, today every major gun manufacturer is chasing Glock and for good reason. THEY WORK. 

I will own the PPQ, but nothing will ever replace my Glock.


----------



## high pockets

GCBHM said:


> I will own the PPQ, but nothing will ever replace my Glock.


But what about ... or ... and then there's ... Oh heck, anything I post will get me in trouble.

No wonder some people say bad things about people from AL.

I bet your Glock's married each other's sisters! :smt082

You might be able to tell I am NOT a Blockophile, but there are many in this world, and Gaston Glock had a great marketing idea. :duel:

BTW - I've handled a VP9, and it will never replace my P30S.

Oh yeah, GC, ROLL TIDE!!!! .. Although my wife keeps saying "war eagle," but then she likes blocks, too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM

Roll Tide Bro! LOL

I love to many guns to only have one...but I do have three Glocks. I like the P30 design. I would like to shoot the DA/SA version, but I hated the DAO version. I also love my CZ75B. That is a really smooth pistol! I can't help you with the WDE syndrome, but she has to be worth keeping if she likes Glocks...right?


----------



## high pockets

I agree with you about CZ, I have a CZ85B, and it is one of my more accurate guns. In fact, I often use it in USPSA matches.

P30S is DA/SA with decocker and manual safety. It has promoted itself to my EDC.

Wife and I usually just stay in opposite ends of the house, one week per year. 

We had a near set to one time. Auburn had a T-shirt printed that said "Auburn, where tradition began." Alabama responded with a T-shirt with 12 National Championship years printed on the back with the caption "Now that's tradition." She absolutely hated it. :smt033


----------



## GCBHM

Well, there is tradition, and then there is TRADITION.


----------



## Scorpion8

GCBHM said:


> ..., but Glock owns more of the market than Walther ever will.


Opinions, as Walther has probably produced more pistols than Glock ever will if you count back to pre-wartime production up to the present. I've owned two Glocks. "Owned" as in no long own. Too each his own, but Glock's fame is only in starting the striker-fired craze, not perfecting it. Others, Walther included, have taken that mantle.


----------



## GCBHM

Scorpion8 said:


> Opinions, as Walther has probably produced more pistols than Glock ever will if you count back to pre-wartime production up to the present. I've owned two Glocks. "Owned" as in no long own. Too each his own, but Glock's fame is only in starting the striker-fired craze, not perfecting it. Others, Walther included, have taken that mantle.


I'm not trying to be rude, but what is it that's opinion? That Walther is not better than Glock? Didn't I say that it is totally up to the shooter? You're the one who stated it insulted Walther pistols to be compared to Glock! LOL!!! Seriously though, I didn't say Glock perfected the striker fire pistol. I said Glock owns that market.

I think the PPQ is a fine pistol! I also agree that Walther has probably produced more pistols than Glock going back to pre-wartime production, but it really doesn't matter how many pistols you produce if your product does not dominate the market. To be honest, that's a little bit of an unfair comparison for Walther since Walther did not start making striker fire pistols until after Glock made theirs. Granted, Walther makes some really fine pistols, and they may have indeed produced a very fine striker fire pistol (I believe they have), but to say that it is better than Glock is, well, as you and I said, a matter of personal opinion, which was my whole point from the onset. It also would not bode well for Walther if they had made more striker fire pistols than Glock, but did not own the lion's share of that market.

Look, I like the Walther. I think the PPQ is one of the best striker fire pistols available. I think it's factory trigger is better than the Glock factory trigger, but when you adjust the Glock trigger, it is as clean and crisp as any. I've heard several say that in comparing a Glock to a Walther, the Glock is a true professional duty pistol where as the Walther is more of a nice range gun. I personally do not know anyone who carries a Walther as a duty weapon, but I know a TON of LEOs that carry a Glock. The British Royal Army also issues the Glock 17. I just learned last night that the Georgia Hwy Patrol has transitioned to the Glock 17 with a Glock 42 as a backup. I suppose those departments could have possibly considered a Walther PPQ, but if they did, it really doesn't matter. I actually plan to buy a PPQ at some point, but I doubt it will be my EDC gun.

While there are many very fine offerings, the thing I think that makes Glock stand out is the design. It is by far the simplest striker fire pistol on the market. Many complain that it is an ugly, plain block (I was one of those for a long time), but upon closer inspection, it is actually an extremely sleek gun. It has only one external lever which is almost unseen. It has no other exterior levers or safeties. It has an extremely low bore axis and profile. It needs very little oil, and it can go for thousands of rounds before having to be cleaned. No, it isn't the prettiest or sexiest pistol out there. My HK VP9 is a far better looking pistol, in my opinion, but the Glock is extremely reliable. The Glock is light, you can shoot extremely fast with the Glock, it is very accurate, it is very safe, it is very easy to operate and maintain, and I think most professionals would agree that they would sacrifice good looks for all these qualities any day. This is what I believe sets Glock apart from the rest, and it is why they dominate the professional market over all pistols, striker or hammer fire. There just isn't a more reliable pistol on the market.

Now, as Foghorn Leghorn always says, Boy...I say Boy...you can argue with me...but ya'caaaaaaaaan't argue with the fig'yuhs...


----------



## VitalStatistic

I own a PPQ M1 .40, didn't think I'd like the paddle mag release at first, but prefer it now. I've fired Glocks, and found them to be fine pistols, but just liked the look, feel, and fit of the Walther and how it worked for me. I liked it so much, I got a PPS .40 for CCW purposes, even though I have Springfield XDS and XDM Compacts to carry as well. Like many of you have said, it's a matter of personal choice, and I respect that greatly in most things in life. I have 1911s, but don't find them as easy to conceal, being a pretty big guy - and 3.2-3.5 inch barrels are easier for me than 4.0 inch and longer. I've looked at the PPQ M2, but have come to like the PPQ M1 paddle release so much I don't think I'd want to change - must be my "gotta be different" gene kicking up. I haven't fired a VP 9 yet, and am waiting till they have a .40 model to try. I try to keep my calibers similar to aid it keeping costs in check for target ammo. As an old soldier, love the .45, respect the .40 , but have strong, and I know - misplaced, misgivings about 9mm as a personal defense round. Very informed on the ballistics of the new 9mm personal defense rounds and I know science doesn't lie, but personal experience is a hard bias to overcome. Well enough of deep reflection, I find the Walther PPQ of either model to be a great weapon, much more accurate than I'll ever be capable of taking full advantage, with a very smooth trigger for a polymer, striker fired pistol - can't wait till they make it in .45 also.


----------



## VitalStatistic

Oh and Geaux Bengal Tigers / Roll Tide.


----------



## GCBHM

Vital, I have not yet fired the PPQ live, but in my dry fire testing, I thought the trigger was really nice. To be honest, it was on my list to buy until I got hold of the VP9. I think btwn the two, it will simply come down to a personal preference. On the PPQ the trigger breaks a little longer than on the VP9, but both have a very clean, crisp break and very quick reset. Both are fine offerings. 

I know what you mean when it comes to the personal experience bias. I was a .40 man for years. Wouldn't even look at a 9mm when I went .40, and I mean that. Then I went .45 for a while b/c it is...well...the .45! But then I began to look at "defensive shooting". The most commonly agreed upon aspect of this study was shot placement. And I read somewhere that a lot of LEOs were starting to move away from the .40 to either the 9mm or .45, so I began to test this theory for myself. I am accurate with all three rounds, but I truly expected to shoot the .45 the best, if you can believe that. But what I found was that I am most accurate with the 9mm. 

So then I began to study the ballistics, and as you said, the science doesn't lie, although I was still skeptical. But the more I studied, and talked to professionals, the more my skepticism began to wane, and I finally committed to carrying the 9mm. My EDC gun has been the Glock 19 Gen4 for a while now, although the last few weeks I have been carrying the VP9. Not sure I will keep it as my EDC gun, but for now it new and really, really sexy. It just feels like a dream, and the trigger is phenomenal. I don't blame you for keeping true to your caliber. I do the same, but you ought to at least shoot the VP9 just to feel that trigger. Being accustomed to the PPQ, I don't think you'll be as impressed as I have been, but I do think you will like it. 

Now...about this geaux tiger b'ness...


----------



## VitalStatistic

Thanks GCBHM. Truly words of wisdom. I've really got to try the VP9. I also have a S&W M&P 40. Ordered a factory 9mm barrel and 2 ea 9mm mags to convert it to 9mm for some even cheaper target practice. My son gave me a large # of 9mm practice rounds for my upcoming birthday. Took it to the range this weekend to try to conversion out - worked flawlessly. Not a singe FTF in over 150 rounds. Cheap way to get two pistols for the price of one - the 9mm barrel and mags were only $150 from G&R Tactical. Much cheaper than having to buy a complete slide assembly that is required on some handgun models. I really liked practicing with the 9mm, it was still accurate, and the price is much cheaper than shooting .40 cal, but I also have a lot of .40 cal - stocked up during the ammo crisis every chance I had - a couple of boxes here and there - and finally had a pretty good stockpile. I don't use the M&P much as a general rule, don't really like the trigger on it when compared to the Walther, but it will get more use for target practice with the 9mm capability. Unfortunately, that doesn't exist for the Walther PPQ yet that I"ve been able to find. I will try out the VP9, and hopefully, they will have a .40 or .45 cal version out soon. Going to take me a while to shoot all the 9mm my son gave me, but will only buy a few boxes here and there down the road. Shooting the 9 mm is definitely fun, much easier to bring back on target quickly than the .40 or .45, expecially in compacts, and a lot less expensive - have seen 9mm ammo now below $12/box. All in all, I seem to be talking myself into a 9mm corner don't I?


----------



## VitalStatistic

Forgot to mention - Miss State gave my Bengal Tigers a solid beat-down this past weekend. Ah, but the cubs are young and still learning - next year - expect they'll grow to be full blown "monsters of the gridiron" - at least hope so. Games like last Sat tend to cut years from my lifespan. However, did enjoy watching the Tide roll over Florida. Both my kids are Bama grads and I work for UofA, but the paycheck doesn't trump love for the old alma mater in early November every year - LOL.


----------



## GCBHM

VitalStatistic said:


> Thanks GCBHM. Truly words of wisdom. I've really got to try the VP9. I also have a S&W M&P 40. Ordered a factory 9mm barrel and 2 ea 9mm mags to convert it to 9mm for some even cheaper target practice. My son gave me a large # of 9mm practice rounds for my upcoming birthday. Took it to the range this weekend to try to conversion out - worked flawlessly. Not a singe FTF in over 150 rounds. Cheap way to get two pistols for the price of one - the 9mm barrel and mags were only $150 from G&R Tactical. Much cheaper than having to buy a complete slide assembly that is required on some handgun models. I really liked practicing with the 9mm, it was still accurate, and the price is much cheaper than shooting .40 cal, but I also have a lot of .40 cal - stocked up during the ammo crisis every chance I had - a couple of boxes here and there - and finally had a pretty good stockpile. I don't use the M&P much as a general rule, don't really like the trigger on it when compared to the Walther, but it will get more use for target practice with the 9mm capability. Unfortunately, that doesn't exist for the Walther PPQ yet that I"ve been able to find. I will try out the VP9, and hopefully, they will have a .40 or .45 cal version out soon. Going to take me a while to shoot all the 9mm my son gave me, but will only buy a few boxes here and there down the road. *Shooting the 9 mm is definitely fun, much easier to bring back on target quickly than the .40 or .45, expecially in compacts, and a lot less expensive - have seen 9mm ammo now below $12/box. All in all, I seem to be talking myself into a 9mm corner don't I? *


That is exactly why I made the transition to the 9mm. It wasn't that I wasn't accurate with the .40/.45, it was b/c I could get back on target quicker with the 9mm, and put more accurate shots on target more quickly. And yes sir, you do seem to be slipping over to the 9 side. LOL!!!

LSU is young, and MSU finally seems to have all cylinders firing. They always play Bama and LSU tough anyway, but they seem to have a decent offense, finally. It's about time! It's always good to beat the Gators, but I'd rather beat Tennessee over anyone. That said, I hope Bama's defense continues to improve b/c we have got to be able to stop the gimmicky Auburn offense. Offensively, I think Alabama has it together. LSU will improve and be a better team next year, but you still can't count them out this year. I'll be nervous come game time in Baton Rouge. Rest assured.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

A little late getting into your post,been over in the Sig part of the forum. But have both a Walther PPQ M1 and P99 both 9mm i love them both and they both are great shooters.


----------



## mag318

We live in an era where there are great number of truly outstanding polymer framed pistols. Some are so close quality and feature wise it can be a daunting task figuring out which one to buy. Myself and I'm sure quite a few forum members have bought several and the question becomes which one do I carry or shoot today. Of all mine the PX4 Storm is the safest, the PPQ has the best trigger, the Sig P320 has the versatility and the VP9 is just plain cool.


----------



## Sgt.Awesome

Walther PPQ M2 Review | Modern Gunner


----------



## RobertS

I own two, that can be seen here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-forum-introductions/50587-newbie-here.html

They are the first handguns I've fired since the M45 in the Army Reserve 23 or so years ago and the first I've ever owned. I bought them because the range instructor let me fire his and it felt good.

Great gun. Good sights (people don't like the polymer sights, but I don't mind at this time). I've put 1200+ rounds through my 5" barrel model with only one fail to load and it may have been me not pulling the slide back far enough.


----------



## blueski

i got a walther ppt yesterday ....i hope i like it


----------



## boatdoc173

my wif e and I really like them. They are very accurate and easy to shoot well out of the box. Eat all kind s of ammo , no issues. Breaks down like a glock. easy to clean

the trigger is the best out there BUT when first used go S L O W on your first trigger pushes. it is a very light trigger and "just goes off"(as my wife says)--you get the surprise break alright.

once you get used to the gun, you will be amazed how accurate it is. The 5" 9mm is my favorite striker fired gun--hands down!


----------



## Baklash

Considering the very light trigger, would you consider it safe for edc? 
Same question for a vp9. These are two of the pistols I've been seriously considering, but cautious about edc. And both are larger than anything I've ever carried. If only HK and Walther made these two models in a compact........


----------



## RobertS

Baklash said:


> Considering the very light trigger, would you consider it safe for edc?
> Same question for a vp9. These are two of the pistols I've been seriously considering, but cautious about edc. And both are larger than anything I've ever carried. If only HK and Walther made these two models in a compact........


Walther remodeled the PPS after the PPQ's grip and trigger. I've got a PPS M2 on order. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Baklash

RobertS said:


> Walther remodeled the PPS after the PPQ's grip and trigger. I've got a PPS M2 on order. Hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 2009


I really like the looks and new design of the PPS M2, if it only was double stack with more than 7 rounds. I have a single stack Kahr CM9 and CW9 that fit my concealed carry
requirements, but now want something a little larger with more rounds. I believe you will love your PPS M2. ENJOY!!


----------



## Baklash

OK, after looking, touching, tasting, and shooting my finalists (FNS9,HK VP9, P320 compact, PPQ9) I called my LGS today and ordered the PPQ M2 4" barrel. The FNS trigger was just too gritty on two different guns I tried. And it did not fit my hand as well as the others. The P320 trigger pinched the bottom of my finger every round. The VP9 was way overpriced and the trigger is no better than the PPQ. The PPQ fit my hand perfectly and the trigger is soooo nice. I found a Tungsten colored (beautiful) Cerakote PPQ at a considerably higher price, but just not comfortable with the long term wear of Cerakote. So I stuck with the regular Tenifer slide and black polymer. Picking it up on Thursday. To say the least, I'm excited. :smt041:smt041


----------



## kjc93

I was Shooting my PPQ last week and i was having problems with it not loading rounds properly. I took it apart and everything was clean. I was shooting Winchester Ranger ammunition .40 S&W 165 grain.
I had never shot it before. That might be the problem. 
Has anyone else seen problems like this with there's or have any ideas why it is doing that?


----------

